# قولي وداعا للكلف مع اقوى خلطة .. متجر ميرنا شوب ,,



## ميرنا شوب (9 يوليو 2014)

*يسر متجر ميرنا شوب..*​*ان يقدم لكم كل م يسركم من منتجات وبأفضل الأسعار*​*نحن نهدف الى /توفير مستلزمات كل فتاه وامراه من*​​​​​* ملابس** زبدة الشيا*​​​​* توزيعات** تلبيسات كنب*​​​​* عدسات** ميني عطور*​​​​* منتجات عناية بالبشره** لانجري ورومانسيات*​​​​* المشد التشكيلي للجسم*​​​​​*فقط عليكِ الطلب 
0549607950









*​​*.. ولدينا المزيد .. (كل منتجاتنا من افضل المنتجات)*​​​​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
​​[/FONT]​*تابعوني*
​​*

*​​​​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
​


​[/FONT]​*

*​​​​​​


[]الخلطات الطبيعيه لتبيض الجسم والوجه والمناطق الحساسه
​​
*تتوفر العديد من الخلطات*
*خلطة تبييض الركب والاكواع*
*خلطة تبييض المناطق الحساسه*
*خلطة تبيض الوجة*
*والعديد من الخلطات*

*الخلطات امنه ولا تحتوي على على كرتزون والسفيداب او مواد*
*ملونه او معطره او الزئبق*
*نتائج خلطاتنا السحريه تجديها بعد استعمالك لها*
*باسبوعين الى شهر كحد اقصى على حسب طبيعة بشرتك *

*ترضيكي وتزيدكي ثقه*

*والمهم انه بعد الاستخدام ما بيرجع السمار ان شاء الله*

*
*
*رابط تجارب الزبائن*
*imgur: the simple image sharer*


*------------------------------*
*خلطة الكلف*
*لكل عروسه وفتاه جامعيه وزوجه وام تحلم بالتخلص من الكلف والحصول على*
*
**البياض والنعومه

*
*خلطه تفتيح وتنعيم الركب والاكواع*
*
هناك بعض المناطق الخشنه والغامقه في البشر والتي يجب الاعتناء بها بطريقه *
*
**خاصه**هي مناطق الركبه والاكواع والقدم والرقبه والظهر

فوائدها كثيرة لاتقتصر فقط على التبيض بل تقشر الخلايا الميته التي تسبب الخشونه

وترطب المنطقه الداكنه وتعطيها اللون التي يشعرك بالثقه 


استعمالها سهله ضعيها على المنطقه التي تريدينها

ضعي قليلاً من الكريم ومدييها على جميع المنطقه الداكنه

توضه من 3ساعات الى 4 ولا ضرر اذا اكثر

بعد انتهاء المده قومي بغسلها بالماء الدافئ ورطبيها باي لوشن مبيض

بإذن الله ترى النتائج المرضيه 

نوفر لكم كميتين حسب الرغبه
**الاولى تكفيكي لمده اسبوعين (100) ريال 
والاخرى تكفيكي لمده شهر (200)ريال**

حسب رغبتك تجيدون ما يرضيكم ان شاء الله *​*
*
*
*
​*هذي بعض التجارب من المنتديات والواتس
*​


​
​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 811x512 .





[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1260x101 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]





​​
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1265x259 .



[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1260x136 .



[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1264x138 .​

​​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1261x152 .​

​




​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1257x113 .​

​​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1258x96 .​

​





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1252x96 .



[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1262x115 .



[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1254x274 .



[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1247x141 .​

​​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1259x315 .​

​​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1255x98 .​

​


​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1211x233 .​

​​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1209x200 .​

​





​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1218x421 .

​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1204x470 .

​

​


هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1213x265 .

​

​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1209x302 .

​

​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1218x309 .

​



​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1212x209 .

​

​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1216x246 .

​

​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1220x334 .

​

هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x1500 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]


هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 669x220 .

​

​

​

​

​

​



​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 538x385 .

​



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x637 .
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x637 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]







هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x847 .
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x847 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]







هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x1748 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]

















هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1080x1703 .​[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

​[/FONT]

هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 573x463 .

​​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 619x345 .

​
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 807x300 .

​




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 562x455 .








​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 646x320 .


​



​

​




​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1184x255 .


​




​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 749x239 .


​





[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1012x222 .


​
​
​*الصفحات*

*


[]تلبيسات كنب تركية
[]ميني عطور ماركات
[]الاكسسوارات الكوريه
[]الازياء (فساتين.بلايز.قمصان)
[]عدسات الانمي (المكبره للعين)
[]لانجري .. رومانسيات
[]مشد تشكيل الجسم المتكامل
[]توزيعات لكل المناسبات
[]زبدة الشيا الاصليه
[]العناية بالشعر
[]الخلطات الطبيعيه لتبيض الجسم والوجه والمناطق الحساسه
*​


[]الخلطات الطبيعيه لتبيض الجسم والوجه والمناطق الحساسه
​​
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]للدخول الى المتجر[/FONT]*
*http://mernshop.blogspot.com/*​


----------

